
Non-Hierarchical Management - twampss
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/management
======
andreyf
There should definitely be a way of re-submitting articles... the fact that
only one person upvoted this story before it came off the "new" page isn't
right.

~~~
mlLK
I think a rock the vote feature would be neat; although, might be hard to
implement.

